# Should I add another leaf?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2001)

I have a 2001 F-350 Supercab dump with a Power Stroke Diesel with a Boss 8 1/2ft poly V blade and the gvfw for truck is 5200 and the engine weighs 4500 pounds and with the plow on it doesn't drop much maby 1 inch and 1 1/2 at most do you guys think i should add another leaf in the front just for the extra stability?


Thanks


Adam


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Thats about all the front suspension travel those fords have so unless something breaks its not going to drop more than an inch or two anyhow.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I am not sure if I understand you correctly but, are you saying the deisel itself weighs 4500 lbs.? If so, you might check on the PSD website for exact numbers as the PS Deisel itself weighs under 1000 lbs. Closer to 900# if memory serves me correct.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Also, I added an extra spring to my 97 F350 dump. It has a 9'2" Steel Boss V Plow. When I raise the plow it drops the front end 3/8". VERY stiff. So stiff in fact that it is uncomfortable to drive.
I don't think you should have any trouble with your set up as it is..Wish I had left mine alone.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Add a Timbrem sysytem all rubber will make for a good ride and handle the over load go to www.timbrem.com to get the sytem for your application.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

What I think he means to say is that his current front weight, before the plow is mounted, is 4500# on the front axel.
Dino


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Your going to be way overweight with a V-plow on that truck.I wouldnt bother adding a leaf,like lawn guy said,they dont have a lot of travel anyway,and they never seem to move more than an inch.As you already know,your truck shouldnt have a plow on it at all,so Id go with the lightest plow I could if it were mine,a Boss is a heavy plow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2001)

Adam,

I installed the "X" code front springs ( 450-550 front springs), Tuff Country Add-a-leafs, and Monroe Muscle's. Handles the plow GREAT!!

Greg


----------



## westtntrucker (Sep 10, 2001)

You might want to check into an air bag system. they are generally bolt ons. That way you can adjust the pressure from the cab. when not using the plow, just deflate the bags to return to normal spring rate. I use a set of Blow Jax on the rear of my F-150. work great and really help with the ride under heavy loads.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Nix the leaf springs!*

Use Muscle LSE's or Timbrens. Adding a leaf will make that truck ride ROUGH. BTW- a couple of inches of drop is enough to create problems with the plow frame hitting coming out of steep drives and lots from my experience.


----------

